# help finding a civil service attorney



## tony01

I am looking to hire an attorney to help me obtain my job. Can anyone provide me a with a name of a good civil service attorney


----------



## 7costanza

A#1

Alan McDonald :: Lawyer - Southborough, Massachusetts (MA) :: Attorney Profile :: Super Lawyers


----------



## Guest

You're a dinosaur wolfie


----------



## 7costanza

Not to mention TV repair is an easier gig to land.


----------



## Bloodhound

7costanza said:


> A#1
> 
> Alan McDonald :: Lawyer - Southborough, Massachusetts (MA) :: Attorney Profile :: Super Lawyers


Bigtime ditto, for cops. I'm not sure what you're looking for if you're trying to "obtain" a job??


----------



## soxrock75

Brian Simoneau in Framingham is great. He's helped me a tremendous amount.......

www.policelaborlaw.com


----------



## Macop

I need a lawyer to help me get my job. Christ, you gotta be kidding me.


----------



## TopCop24

Maybe you should have scored higher on the test tony....man i'm a prick:smug:


----------



## OfficerObie59

Maybe the kid's getting the politically boned on the civil service list because he was ahead of the chief's kid. You never know.

Tony, you can also try Sandulli Grace in Boston, but I believe they do more union litigation and firing/disciplinary civil service appeals more so than individual cases. Still, they have a ton of CS expieirence and could probably give you a referral.

Labor Lawyers in Boston, Massachusetts


----------



## mpd61

soxrock75 said:


> Brian Simoneau in Framingham is great. He's helped me a tremendous amount.......
> 
> www.policelaborlaw.com


+1 Super Knowledgeable guy. Tell him Woody sent you, on second thought don't... I owe him $$$


----------



## crackerjack

Brian Simoneau and Ron Sellon at policelaborlaw.com helped me win a case recently... they focus primarily on civil service law as opposed to a lot of the other guys who dabble in several different areas of labor law.


----------



## POSD

As posted above, I highly recommand Brian Simoneau out of Framingham.

www.policelaborlaw.com


----------

